# bite detection no problen 12' 3oz to 7 oz



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

I like this rod cause it's very light to fish with and has enough backbone to throw 6 oz into a 20 Kt. headwind.


----------



## mully (May 15, 2013)

Sounds like the rod I'm looking for, a 6nbait that will be somewhat entertaining on school mulloway but still handle a 50 pounder should I get lucky enough, too bad shipping to Australia is prohibitively expensive.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

mully said:


> Sounds like the rod I'm looking for, a 6nbait that will be somewhat entertaining on school mulloway but still handle a 50 pounder should I get lucky enough, too bad shipping to Australia is prohibitively expensive.[/QUOT
> 
> Last week I regretfully caught 4 southern stingrays with about a 4 or 5 foot wingspan. This rod and 656 had no problem with them.


----------



## mully (May 15, 2013)

We get some big rays down here, big black smooth rays that are a pain in the backside, they bury themselves in the sand and are difficult to budge, it's like hooking and fighting a garage door, and they've got nasty tails and barbs, not much fun trying to get your hook back, most people just cut the line when they realise what they've hooked.

We also get eagle rays, smaller and heaps of fun, they run hard and fight well and often get airborne, short tails and barbs, much easier to deal with on the beach and release.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

mully said:


> We get some big rays down here, big black smooth rays that are a pain in the backside, they bury themselves in the sand and are difficult to budge, it's like hooking and fighting a garage door, and they've got nasty tails and barbs, not much fun trying to get your hook back, most people just cut the line when they realise what they've hooked.
> 
> We also get eagle rays, smaller and heaps of fun, they run hard and fight well and often get airborne, short tails and barbs, much easier to deal with on the beach and release.


I got them in enough to get my sinker back after I cut my line. They can keep the hook. Tails about 4 foot long with a 6 inch barb being slung around. not worth a hook to me.


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

what size line are you using surffshr? i own the same combo and it is awesome. very light weight, but very stout.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

jameswebstersc said:


> what size line are you using surffshr? i own the same combo and it is awesome. very light weight, but very stout.[/QUOT
> 
> I like 14lb suffix tritanium


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Very nice setup surffshr --- right down to the line --


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

River said:


> Very nice setup surffshr --- right down to the line --


 thanks river


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

My favorite rod


----------

